#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Сакья >  > > >  >  >  Зелёная Тара в Сакья

## Тензин Таши

Добрый день,

Несколько лет назад посвящался в Зелёную Тару традиции Сакья. Даровал монах Лама Гендюн.
Не удалось своевременно у организаторов стребовать
садхану. Может  у кого есть? На любом языке.

Заранее спасибо.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Добрый день,
> 
> Несколько лет назад посвящался в Зелёную Тару традиции Сакья. Даровал монах Лама Гендюн.
> Не удалось своевременно у организаторов стребовать
> садхану. Может  у кого есть? На любом языке.
> 
> Заранее спасибо.


Кхм. Найдите тех организаторов. Текстов, посвященных Таре - очень много. В том числе и в Сакья есть несколько своих наверняка

----------

Тензин Таши (05.07.2012)

----------


## Нико

Маша, какие новости про 25 сентября?

----------


## Нико

> А какие должны быть новости? Дата назначена, Святейшество будет там, мы едем))
> 13-го там будет Далай Лама))
> 
> Все серьезно, надо ехать, раз сами попросили)) Я считаю..


У меня билет из Раши на 14-е назначен. В Дели. Ну само собой я там буду, если ЧП какое не случится. Просто надо бы продумать про организацию ентого дела.

----------


## Тензин Таши

Ну такой вот был лама. Хороший дедушка. http://neu.zozilla.de/de/node/42
Организаторы обещались дать но как то забылись.
Это было во Франкфурте. 

Понимаю что в принципе можно любую но хотелось бы
соответствующую. В Сакья все ж довольно эксклюзивное.
К примеру даровала лет 6 назад Джецюн Кушок посвящение
в Ригсумчи. Если б не взял сразу садхану то нигде больше
уже и не достал. В интернете про эту практику почти ничего нет.

----------


## Тензин Таши

> А это как - получали посвящение много лет назад и теперь нужна садхана?)).


Ну и что такого? Насколько мне известно только посвящение в ВЙ 
требует ежедневной практики. Посвящения класса Аннутарайогатантры требуют
ежедневные обязательства к пяти будда-семействам.
 В принципе даже не требуется ежедневная практика идама в кого посвятился.
 На это имеется шестиразовая  гуруйога.

 А тут  крия-тантра.

А вы все делаете во что посвящались? ))

----------


## Тензин Таши

> Ну.. Это провокационный вопрос))


Не провоцируй, да не провоцируем(a) будешь! ))

----------

Маша_ла (08.07.2012)

----------


## Тензин Таши

> Ну Вы бы еще сказали, я в прошлой жизни получал посвящение, нет ли у кого садханы?))
> 
> Заново получать надо и практиковать пока любую доступную Зеленую Тару, наверное))


Вы эксперт, Вам виднее.   А почему просто не ответить? Например "нету", или "есть но не дам", или "сброшу в личку"))

----------


## Тензин Таши

> Я даже если и долезу до чемодана, мне ее сканировать нечем, а обычной почтой слать как-то странно.


Нет проблем... ))) Нет так нет. 
Я ж на форум написал, а не Вам лично. Может у кого то еще найдется. 
Спасибо за обсуждение и советы.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Нет проблем... ))) Нет так нет. 
> Я ж на форум написал, а не Вам лично. Может у кого то еще найдется. 
> Спасибо за обсуждение и советы.


Тексты Сакья, также как и других традиций, отыскать в сети можно без проблем. Хотя бы на том же тибетском. Если вы сможете написать хотя бы название текста на английском, то поискать можно будет.Буквально недавно скачивал собрание текстов пяти основных учителей Сакья.

----------

Тензин Таши (09.07.2012)

----------


## Вантус

> Сакья тексты вы вряд ли в Интернете достанете, идите в ближайший центр и просите там, так вернее будет))


Ох уж этот таинственный туман! Лишь tbrc.org спасет нас от подобного гораздо вернее любого центра. А то прям развели какую-то тайну. Если известно название текста и он короткий, а также его не надо покупать у tbrc, готов даже его безвозмездно перевести и выложить в общее обозрение для своей забавы и упражнения, а также для рассеивания подобных напусканий.

----------

Legba (09.07.2012), Карма Палджор (09.07.2012), Тензин Таши (09.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (09.07.2012)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Не туман, а традиция.. Теперь, конечно, все ходят повсюду, получают, чего хотят, хорошо еще помнят названия того, что получали.. Через много лет можно лениво отправить запрос в интернет - авось, ответят и пришлют и напрягаться не надо. Пусть будет. А может и попрактикую, еще через сколько то лет, если будет не лень. Так много посвящений, так мало времени..))


О чудеса. Маша, вы что сдаетесь в борьбе с появлением переводов текстов в сети? А ведь так хорошо взяли старт. Наверно за сакьясские собрания надо взяться в первую очередь (особенно линии Нгор). Хотя вот тут еще представители Чоклинг терсар и бон иногда возмущаются. Даже не знаю, чьи описания текстов в первую очередь выложить. Наверное кто первый шуметь начнет, за традицию того и возьмусь. Да еще Вантуса приглашу, чтобы скучно не было  :Smilie: 

Вантус!!! Ау!!! Согласитесь?

----------


## Тензин Таши

> Давайте-давайте)) Может, хоть в пику маша-ле будет какая-то польза для существ))
> 
> Не туман, а традиция.. Теперь, конечно, все ходят повсюду, получают, чего хотят, хорошо еще помнят названия того, что получали.. Через много лет можно лениво отправить запрос в интернет - авось, ответят и пришлют и напрягаться не надо. Пусть будет. А может и попрактикую, еще через сколько то лет, если будет не лень. Так много посвящений, так мало времени..))


Маша, ведь Вы же меня совсем не знаете. Берётесь судить. Я просто спросил есть ли у кого текст. Всё. И кстати на вопрос "Практикуете ли Вы всё что получили?" Вы не ответили.
То есть чемодан садхан бесполезно хранить на балконе можно, а спросить на соответсвуюсчем форуме нельзя? )))

----------

Pema Sonam (09.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (09.07.2012)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Олег, выкладывайте что хотите. Я в последнее время думаю, что интернет-люди - это просто фантомы.


Отписал очередной фантом.  :Smilie: 




> Толку от них никакого нет.


Ага. Особенно какие-то разъяснения на сайтах сакья, гелуг, ньингма, кагью. Конечно никакого. Загоняться переставайте. Надоедает чесслово. Ведь даже бонцы сейчас свои текстовые собрания распространяют открыто и без всяких проблем.




> Все равно все эти чемоданы садхан, опубликованные в интернете никто практиковать не будет, а без посвящений и комментариев они бесполезны..


Чемоданы садхан на балконе никто практиковать не будет, иначе зачем их туда бросать, раз такие важные. А разницы между отпечатанным в типографии и взятым откуда-нибудь с сайта - нет. Никто не мешает пойти и получить соответствующую передачу. Плюс открою вам страшную тайну - посвящения нужны не на все практики ваджраяны. А комментарии нужны в основном для тех, кто не разбирается что и как делать. Да и составляются учителями часто исходя из личного опыта.




> Так что.. Нехай тешат свое эго, от этого никому нет ни вреда, ни пользы.. Зато есть о чем поговорить в интернете.. С такими же интернет людьми, которые тратят время на бесполезную деятельность.))


То есть с вами например. С обычным интернет человеком, который часто говорит о том, что не знает.

----------

Wyrd (09.07.2012), Тензин Таши (09.07.2012)

----------


## Тензин Таши

> Что касается меня лично, то я не принимаю учения, которые я не буду практиковать. И учения беру одной линии. И только те, которые реально могу практиковать. Иначе какой смысл ходить туда-сюда? Жизнь коротка. Зачем распыляться?
> 
> Ответ  - конечно, да, практикую то, что получила, иначе зачем было получать? Просто не получаю все подряд, а только то, что мне нужно и от учителей одной линии.


Это замечательно. Тогда у Вас должна быть очень хорошая память. Ведь всё что в чемодане вы же получили на посвясчениях, запомнили , сложили в чемодан и практикуете по памяти.




> Олег, выкладывайте что хотите. Я в последнее время думаю, что интернет-люди - это просто фантомы.


Я живой. Честно.  Я хороший.)))




> Зато есть о чем поговорить в интернете.. С такими же интернет людьми, которые тратят время на бесполезную деятельность.))


И Вы живая, и хорошая - я верю в это!

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (09.07.2012)

----------


## Тензин Таши

> Надоедает чесслово. Ведь даже бонцы сейчас свои текстовые собрания распространяют открыто и без всяких проблем.


Купил на Амазоне книжку по Ламдре. Толстую. СЕКРЕТНУЮ. С предисловием ЕССТ.  
Никаких проблем (правда я не сообщил об этом Маше-ла. Стыжусь, утаил. А то получил бы на орехи)  ))

----------

Alex Dharmasiya (18.07.2012), Pema Sonam (09.07.2012), Вантус (09.07.2012), Ондрий (09.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (09.07.2012)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Купил на Амазоне книжку по Ламдре. Толстую. СЕКРЕТНУЮ. С предисловием ЕССТ.  
> Никаких проблем (правда я не сообщил об этом Маше-ла. Стыжусь, утаил. А то получил бы на орехи)  ))


Вы смогли  :Smilie: 
Вот теперь на орехи точно достанется  :Smilie:  Много...  :Smilie:

----------


## Вантус

Думаю, что эта "секретность" - просто маркетинговый ход. Ведь реально секретные вещи (какой-нибудь справочник военных кабелей) не скачаешь и не купишь.

----------

Ондрий (09.07.2012)

----------


## Вантус

> Я даже если и долезу до чемодана, мне ее сканировать нечем, а обычной почтой слать как-то странно.


Какая таинственность-то! Величие так и прет, всем пасть наземь и пресмыкаться. Что странного в посылке обычной почтой нуждающемуся? Попросите его оплатить вам расходы на EMS и отошлите. Или это такая форма нарциссизма - у меня есть такие замечательные книжки, но я их никому не дам, а сгною в чемодане?

----------

Дондог (18.07.2012), Карма Палджор (09.07.2012), Ондрий (09.07.2012)

----------


## Вантус

> Вантус!!! Ау!!! Согласитесь?


Нгор - это интересно, Ньингма и Бон - это не ко мне.

----------


## Нико

> Какая таинственность-то! Величие так и прет, всем пасть наземь и пресмыкаться. Что странного в посылке обычной почтой нуждающемуся? Попросите его оплатить вам расходы на EMS и отошлите. Или это такая форма нарциссизма - у меня есть такие замечательные книжки, но я их никому не дам, а сгною в чемодане?


Книжки надо раз(про)давать.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Нгор - это интересно, Ньингма и Бон - это не ко мне.


Нгор (которые Сакья) в основном на у-ме, также как и Кангьюр бон  :Smilie:

----------


## Wyrd

Началось. Всем июль)

----------

Дондог (18.07.2012), Маша_ла (09.07.2012)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Чего там из кого прет, Вам, судя по Вашему нику виднее))


Маша. А ведь это уже откровенное хамство.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Секретность - это традиция. Вам не понять, судя по всему))


Не знаю как Вантусу, но мне тоже не понять - какого в вашей традиции дают лунг на изучение тибетского алфавита периодически. Это уже не таинственность. Это уже другое

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Узнаю, узнаю брата Олега.. Фсе.. Тратить буквы на этого человек нет никакой необходимости. У него их и так уже достаточно))


У меня есть брат? Наверное есть. Но вот вам лично как-то не ваджрный родственник. 
А вы ни на кого не тратьте. А то вон Вантуса обидели. Тексты на балкон положили (память наверное просто супер)...
Если вы так традиционны, то вам вроде как молчать следует  :Smilie:  С ваших же слов

----------


## Вантус

> Чего там из кого прет, Вам, судя по Вашему нику виднее))
> 
> Ничего странного нет - не вижу особой необходимости лезть в завалы, искать чемодан, искать садхану и пр. Если чел. мог много лет обходиться, тогда зачем? В европейских центрах все есть. Бог в помощь))
> 
> Чемодан садхан - это не книжек чемодан. Пусть  лежит, потомки сожгут, я надеюсь))


Вы знаете, в чем состоял грех жителей Сдома, Аморы и иных, за которые אֲדֹנָי разрушил те города? Грех их был сродни вашему поведению - они отказывали в просьбе, даже если ее выполнение ничего не стоило для них. Именно этим-то они и стали так омерзительны. Вы, подобно жителям Сдома, предпочитаете уничтожить добро, чем дать его нуждающимся. Видимо, именно их традицию вы продолжаете и о ней мне говорите.



> Секретность - это традиция. Вам не понять, судя по всему)) Когда люди ходят по всем учителям, получают все посвящения, которые только можно получить, причем, чем круче, тем лучше, потом, наверное, смысл теряется.. Все - на продажу, в общий доступ. Воспринимаются только слова, чем больше, тем лучше, чем секретнее - тем круче.


В Тибете ваджраяна отвратительно выродилась, превратилась в карикатуру на самое себя (превращение нищих йогинов в богатейших феодалов, удавливание и отравление монахами друг друга, невежество и забитость населения, глупые суеверия). Это ваша традиция? И что-то не слышал я, чтоб в посвящениях крия-тантры пили воду клятвы и давали бы обет соблюдать секретность.



> Даешь свободу.. Неведения)) А смысл теряется в погоне за посвящениями, крутыми текстами, комментариями и словами..
>  Удачи на Вашем нелегком пути))


Свобода неведения - это когда тексты, не читая, гноят в чемоданах.

----------

Wyrd (09.07.2012), Дондог (18.07.2012), Топпер- (29.10.2012), Фил (29.10.2012)

----------


## Вантус

> Нгор (которые Сакья) в основном на у-ме, также как и Кангьюр бон


Да я смотрел уже, кракозябры. Сейчас сижу, упражняюсь в их рисовании.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (10.07.2012)

----------


## Нико

> Да я смотрел уже, кракозябры. Сейчас сижу, упражняюсь в их рисовании.


Зачем?

----------


## Вантус

> Зачем?


Чтоб легко читать было, зачем же еще? Я до недавних пор умэ не мог вообще читать.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (10.07.2012)

----------


## Нико

> Чтоб легко читать было, зачем же еще? Я до недавних пор умэ не мог вообще читать.


А щас можете? Уважаю.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Ох, не надо с больной головы на здоровую.. Обвинять в том, что лезет из вас..


Вантусу вы тоже уже сказали что из него лезет. Как там правильной речью? Никак опять? Так что относительно больной головы и хамства - попридержали бы язык.




> Тексты в Интернете я не публикую.. И молчу я молчу.. Побольше вашего))


И не публикуйте. На зарубежных сайтах публикуется много. Да и Вантус намекал про тбрц. 
А вот молчите вы поменьше. Не стоит прибедняться и строить из себя человека не  при делах

----------


## Вантус

> А щас можете? Уважаю.


Такое, каким пишут книги - могу, скоропись - нет (надо очень хорошо помнить слова, чтоб догадаться, что написано).

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (10.07.2012)

----------


## Нико

> А вот молчите вы поменьше. Не стоит прибедняться и строить из себя человека не  при делах


Да, смена ника -- великое дело.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Да, смена ника -- великое дело.


Смена ника не помогла. На Машу аллергия наверное
Хотя нет. Не на неё. На подобные проявления людские

----------


## Нико

> Смена ника не помогла. На Машу аллергия наверное
> Хотя нет. Не на неё. На подобные проявления людские


Расслабьтесь. Чувство юмора. И т.п.

----------


## Тензин Таши

> Смена ника не помогла. На Машу аллергия наверное
> Хотя нет. Не на неё. На подобные проявления людские


Тоже хотел из солидарности с Вантусом поменять на сутки ник.
Тоже на чтонибудь сантехническое. Не нашел как ...

----------


## Вантус

> Тоже хотел из солидарности с Вантусом поменять на сутки ник.
> Тоже на чтонибудь сантехническое. Не нашел как ...


Ершик и Квачик - к вашим услугам! Туалетный Утенок, Силлит и Доместос. Вентиль, Колено и Хомутик. Сифон и Бачок. Канализационный Затвор и Обратный Клапан. Поле Орошения.

----------

Фил (29.10.2012)

----------


## Нико

> Ершик и Квачик - к вашим услугам! Туалетный Утенок, Силлит и Доместос. Вентиль, Колено и Хомутик. Сифон и Бачок. Канализационный Затвор и Обратный Клапан. Поле Орошения.


А вы не замечаете, как темы постепенно переходят в туалетный слив?

----------


## Тензин Таши

> И смена ника не поможет, и смена жизни тоже.. Наши загрязнения всегда с нами. Хоть обпереводитесь и обпубликуйтесь в интернете, все равно попадете в низшие миры из-за злобы.. И я вместе с вами)) Или уже там))
> 
> ТС, садханы не публикуют в инете - их раздают после посвящений, а перед этим переводят, т.к. есть масса учений и масса садхан, заранее не запасешься))


"У попа была собака" 
Не было у организаторов садханы. Честное слово. Вообще планировался ими другой дженанг.
А потом у них была загрузка другими делами. Что в этом такого? Почему я должен оправдываться?
Бред. Логики никакой. Я спрашивал текст не у вас лично а у форума. Все. Вы же не единственная сакья.

А у кого злоба то?  У меня на Вас нету злобы , скорее наоборот.
Вы мне лично (или ваш интернет-образ) вполне симпатичны.
Но что же поделать если у когото другое мнение? И вполне обоснованное.

----------

Маша_ла (14.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (10.07.2012)

----------


## Тензин Таши

> Ершик и Квачик - к вашим услугам! Туалетный Утенок, Силлит и Доместос. Вентиль, Колено и Хомутик. Сифон и Бачок. Канализационный Затвор и Обратный Клапан. Поле Орошения.


Вы в теме)))

----------


## Тензин Таши

> А вы не замечаете, как темы постепенно переходят в туалетный слив?


Бывает. Но надо расслабиться, чувство юмора, и т п.. ))

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Такое, каким пишут книги - могу, скоропись - нет (надо очень хорошо помнить слова, чтоб догадаться, что написано).


Мегареспект!

----------


## Карма Палджор

> И смена ника не поможет, и смена жизни тоже.. Наши загрязнения всегда с нами. Хоть обпереводитесь и обпубликуйтесь в интернете, все равно попадете в низшие миры из-за злобы.. И я вместе с вами)) Или уже там))


Ну эмоций скажем вы не различаете. Совсем. Так что с больной головы валить не стоит.




> ТС, садханы не публикуют в инете - их раздают после посвящений, а перед этим переводят, т.к. есть масса учений и масса садхан, заранее не запасешься))


Публикуют. Многие. И очень много садхан и комментов давно уже можно приобрести на том же английском или взять с различных сайтов различных школ.
Так что не фантазируйте. Ваши фантазии, это ваши фантазии, а реальность другая

----------


## Нико

> Такое, каким пишут книги - могу, скоропись - нет (надо очень хорошо помнить слова, чтоб догадаться, что написано).


Т.е. ученом владеете? Не уме ведь. Уме или гьюг -- два вида скорописи. Последнее вообще нечто. Одни закорючки. Я пока что не освоила.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Т.е. ученом владеете? Не уме ведь. Уме или гьюг -- два вида скорописи. Последнее вообще нечто. Одни закорючки. Я пока что не освоила.


Кстати по гьюг что-нибудь есть? А то похоже придется засесть всерьез за уме, а потом и за этот вариант. А тот бонский Кангьюр трудно читать (хотя в уме можно еще разобраться с трудом, но м-е-д-л-е-н-н-н-н-о)

----------


## Нико

> Кстати по гьюг что-нибудь есть? А то похоже придется засесть всерьез за уме, а потом и за этот вариант. А тот бонский Кангьюр трудно читать (хотя в уме можно еще разобраться с трудом, но м-е-д-л-е-н-н-н-н-о)


Да нет толком ничего. С уме надо начинать, а потом уже и скоропись понятнее будет.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Да нет толком ничего. С уме надо начинать, а потом уже и скоропись понятнее будет.


Кажись нашел какую-то учебную pdf с примерами 'khyug yig

----------


## Вантус

> Т.е. ученом владеете? Не уме ведь. Уме или гьюг -- два вида скорописи. Последнее вообще нечто. Одни закорючки. Я пока что не освоила.


Есть несколько видов уме. Книги пишут на таком жирном, разборчивом уме:

----------


## Нико

> Есть несколько видов уме. Книги пишут на таком жирном, разборчивом уме:


А как увеличить Ваш аттач? Вообще-то книги на учене в основном пишут. Но я и Вам верю.

----------


## Вантус

> А как увеличить Ваш аттач? Вообще-то книги на учене в основном пишут. Но я и Вам верю.


http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_JvL4l_BoPt...-h/dbu-med.jpg
Ищется гуглом на раз-два по словам "dbu med".
Пишут (рукописные книги) - очень часто уме, а вот _печатают_ - действительно ученом.
http://www.jonangfoundation.org/node/1449

----------

Нико (10.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (10.07.2012)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Кажись нашел какую-то учебную pdf с примерами 'khyug yig


Не вот эту http://learntibetian.files.wordpress...andwriting.pdf ?  :Smilie:  Но лучше поставить себе шрифты Qomolangma и по ним учить 'khyug yig на любых текстах ибо там есть шрифт со всеми лигатурами.

----------


## Маша_ла

> Вы знаете, в чем состоял грех жителей Сдома, Аморы и иных, за которые אֲדֹנָי разрушил те города? Грех их был сродни вашему поведению - они отказывали в просьбе, даже если ее выполнение ничего не стоило для них. Именно этим-то они и стали так омерзительны. Вы, подобно жителям Сдома, предпочитаете уничтожить добро, чем дать его нуждающимся. Видимо, именно их традицию вы продолжаете и о ней мне говорите.
> 
> В Тибете ваджраяна отвратительно выродилась, превратилась в карикатуру на самое себя (превращение нищих йогинов в богатейших феодалов, удавливание и отравление монахами друг друга, невежество и забитость населения, глупые суеверия). Это ваша традиция? И что-то не слышал я, чтоб в посвящениях крия-тантры пили воду клятвы и давали бы обет соблюдать секретность.
> 
> Свобода неведения - это когда тексты, не читая, гноят в чемоданах.


Во-первых, тут не раз было сказано, что просят не меня)) Если бы меня лично попросили, я б не отказала)) Мне ж не жалко. Но в германских центрах это точно должно быть. Поэтому я особой необходимости не вижу для лишних телодвижений. Не меня ж попросили))

Моя традиция написана у меня под аватаркой. Это моя традиция. Нравится это вам или нет..

В этой традиции, как правило, тексты дают лично после посвящений, их не высылают по почте, по электронке, не публикуют и пр. По личной просьбе можно отправить обычной почтой. Это не проблема. Конечно, тексты высших тантр я бы и так не отправляла. Можно приехать и забрать лично)) И то, было бы жалко))

Свобода неведения - это когда веришь, во что нравится, а реальность к этому отношения никакого не имеет. Главное, задавить оппонента авторитетом, ну, или вантусом)) 

Вообще, как-то странно общаться с туалетным принадлежностем)) Даже и перекрещенным если))

----------


## Маша_ла

> Я спрашивал текст не у вас лично а у форума. Все. Вы же не единственная сакья.
> .


Вот. Если бы конкретно у меня попросили, я бы прислала)) 

Остальное было не Вам))

----------


## Вантус

> Свобода неведения - это когда веришь, во что нравится, а реальность к этому отношения никакого не имеет. Главное, задавить оппонента авторитетом, ну, или вантусом)) 
> 
> Вообще, как-то странно общаться с туалетным принадлежностем)) Даже и перекрещенным если))


Именно такая свобода неведения у вас - вы верите, что принадлежите к сакья, а в реальности - продолжаете традицию городов Сдом, Амора, Адма, Цвоим, Бела.

----------


## Вантус

> Вот. Если бы конкретно у меня попросили, я бы прислала)) 
> 
> Остальное было не Вам))


Это такое кокетство у вас?

----------


## Маша_ла

Кокетство - нет, просто был пост Олегу, которые ТС на свой счет принял. 
На прямую просьбу, как правило, следует прямой ответ. В данном случае прямой просьбы не прозвучало. Но я могу прислать, если действительно надо, просто зачем, если в Германии точно должно быть в любом Сакья центре, по-моему.. 

Насчет содома, гоморры и пр - это ваше право думать, что угодно, меня чужие миражи не интересуют, сорри)) Но спасибо за буквы в мой адрес. Я польщена))

----------


## Suraj

Всем привет!
Ну то, что выставлено на сайте ламы Кунги, даже Маша-ла запретить не может ибо это её бывший учитель, 
который посчитал возможным выставить эти садханы в отрытом доступе.
http://www.ewamchoden.org/?page_id=56 
http://www.ewamchoden.org/wp-content...Tara_Green.pdf

----------

Alex Dharmasiya (18.07.2012), Вантус (14.07.2012), Карма Палджор (14.07.2012), Маша_ла (15.07.2012), Тензин Таши (14.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (14.07.2012)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Всем привет!
> Ну то, что выставлено на сайте ламы Кунги, даже Маша-ла запретить не может ибо это её бывший учитель, 
> который посчитал возможным выставить эти садханы в отрытом доступе.
> http://www.ewamchoden.org/?page_id=56 
> http://www.ewamchoden.org/wp-content...Tara_Green.pdf


Мда. У Маши неувязочка вышла. Подменила своими фантазиями реальность в очередной раз.

----------


## Маша_ла

Я очень рада, что они сочли возможным опубликовать пять самых популярных садхан базового уровня. 
Этого там раньше не было)) 
Это не бывший учитель.. 
Лама Кунга только что преодолел рак горла. 
Долгой жизни Гуру! 
Спасает, как всегда)) Спасибо за ссылку!

Вот фото ЛК после лечения)) Восстанавливается!

----------

Pema Sonam (15.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (15.07.2012)

----------


## Suraj

Уважемая Маша-ла, дело в том, что эти садханаы выставлены на этом сайте были ещё года 2-3 назад. Что наводит меня на мысли, что вы не часто интересуетесь центром, где жили некоторое время (по вашим рассказам) и получали наставления! :-)
Книг по сакьяпинским практикам гораздо меньше, чем по другим линиям, ибо похоже среди сакьяписких лам и их учеников нет особенно плодовитых писатей и переводчиков. Но есть и прятные исключения. Hапример, перевод "тройной тантры" Лам-дрэ, со всеми тайнами тса лунга, тумо и практик карма мудры. Давным давно выпущена в Австралии и её до сих пор свободно можно купить на амазонe. правда лет 5 назад она была в двое дешевле...

http://www.amazon.com/Triple-Tantra-...=triple+tantra

The Triple Tantra [Paperback]
Panchen Ngawang Choeda
Paperback: 460 pages
Publisher: Gorum Publications (1997)
Language: English
ISBN-10: 0958708517
ISBN-13: 978-0958708517


П.С. начёт ламы Кунги... бедный... от него треть осталась! Об его болезни я узнал зимой, когда отменил ванг махакалы на тигре, сказав, что он проходит интенсивную терапию. 

Я обычнё слежу за его активностью и даже летал к нему в центр разок, ибо он даёт ванги, на практики, которые сложно получить в других школах...
Судя по тому, что там ничего не происходило пол-года в планме учений я заподозрил, что там что-то серьёзное... но не знал деталей...

----------

Маша_ла (18.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (17.07.2012)

----------


## Маша_ла

Да, Трипл Тантра вышла, когда я еще была там, у ЛК в центре. Я там была с 97 по 2003 год, впервые туда приехала в 96, кажется.

Вообще, Трипл Тантра - это книга для тех, кто получил все Лам Дре целиком, поэтому я ее не читала.

Я интересуюсь не центром, не сайтом, а ЛК. Кстати, 25 июля у него ДР)) 77 лет))

Он был одним из настоятелей монастыря Нгор, кстати))

Когда я была там, то с текстами было все строго - кто какие учения получил, то и практиковал, те садханы только и комментарии и .. Насчет книг по Лам Дре, выпущенных с предисловием, что это книги для людей, получивших Лам Дре, ЛК сказал, что это вопрос совести людей. Там написано, как надо,  а дальше пусть сами решают - это их карма.

Я еще думаю, что так мало книг Сакья, т.к. в Сакья обычно сразу начинают практиковать тантру, а это тексты для тех, кто получил эти учения, а не для широкой публики. Текстов Сакья, предназначенных для широкой публики - не так много.

Кстати, на сайте ЛК было написано о том, что он заболел и каждую неделю ведутся молитвы о его долгой жизни.. Если бы Вам интересно было, Вы бы могли об этом прочесть, казалось бы..

----------


## Svarog

Да, мне тоже кажется, что в Сакья все строго  :Smilie: 

И мощно.

----------

Маша_ла (18.07.2012)

----------

